# ada liquid fertilizer expiration?



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

so i was digging through a box of equipment the other day and came across some ada ferts that i've had for a couple of years now and was wondering.. do they go bad?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I know the solutions I mix manually go bad after a while, but commercial mixes do last longer. Hold them up to the light and look for precipitate or slimy stuff. After two years it may be iffy.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I agree with ashappard anything over 2 years should be subject and that's not just ADA products.

- Brad


----------

